# Give my shit a listen.



## Rail Tye (Nov 8, 2012)

http://www.purevolume.com/G5EexiFbrCGPF2GdcRMUoXUpiHlcX


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 9, 2012)

good shit!


----------



## landpirate (Nov 9, 2012)

really awesome. the vocals on stripped down copper really remind me of captain beefheart. super sweet licks. nice.


----------



## smellsea (Nov 9, 2012)

if some one played this for me, and told me it was tom waits, i would believe them.


----------

